# Chaingling DVD movie review.



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51fqXgsB7AL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Changeling DVD movie review.*

Sat down to watch this movie over the weekend, Its a sad story that is based on facts of a signal mother (Angelina Jolie) who's 9 year old son goes missing in 1920 during a time of police corruption in 1920's Los Angeles.

Without giving away too much of the story it is a real eye opener and will make emotions of anger and sadness well up inside. I was shocked as to what happens as I had not known of this incident prior to seeing the movie. 

I will give this movie a :4stars: out of 5 but it is not recommend that any children see it as there are some disturbing parts to the story.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... didn't even know about this one, but seems interesting.


----------

